# Can BFing prevent implantation?



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

DD nurses 2x/day, for just a few minutes each time.

DH and I have fertility problems, so it would be pretty amazing if we even could get pregnant again, but...we BD around when I think I O'ed this month, and for the last few days, I've had a feeling in my body that I only had while pregnant, and LOTS of strange sensations while DD has been nursing.

BFN's on the HPT, and it should be 14/15dpo today, so I'm wondering if the cramping while nursing made implantation impossible?

Any ideas???


----------



## goldfinches (May 15, 2008)

It can. I'm not sure about the cramping, but breastfeeding usually causes you to have higher prolactin levels. High prolactin can prevent implantation. I've never seen anyone say, though, that they've suspected prolactin as preventing their implantation and mention cramping while nursing at the same time.
Good luck!


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, that's what's throwing me here--why would I feel cramping at all if I weren't pg? But the HPT's are absolutely, positively sure I'm not, and at 14/15dpo, I think there would be at least a faint line if something was happening.

Hmmmm....







:


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

Is breastfeeding made implantation impossible, then there would be far fewer Duggars. Breastfeeding can made conceiving a little more difficult for SOME women, but not reliably enough to be a form of birth control. Many many MANY women conceive within months of giving birth and while nursing. One mom I know has 3 under 3, another on the way, and she's been BFing nonstop since the birth of her first.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noelle C.* 
Is breastfeeding made implantation impossible, then there would be far fewer Duggars. Breastfeeding can made conceiving a little more difficult for SOME women, but not reliably enough to be a form of birth control. Many many MANY women conceive within months of giving birth and while nursing. One mom I know has 3 under 3, another on the way, and she's been BFing nonstop since the birth of her first.

I understand this, but isn't everyone's body different? Isn't it possible that in MY body, the prolactin is enough to prevent implantation?

Or is that wrong?

I'm not pg, and FTR I'm not weaning, either.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

From what I've read and my personal experience, yes, I believe it can. Progesterone is naturally lower when your bf and progesterone helps to build the lining of the uterus (along w/ estrogen).

Doesn't happen to everyone, of course, but for those of us who have issues already w/ our hormones, conceiving etc, it's a real possibility.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you, Tina.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

As I said, BF'ing can make it more difficult for SOME women.

This doesn't mean all women will have difficulty, nor does it mean no women will. It mean SOME women will.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyMama* 
I understand this, but isn't everyone's body different? Isn't it possible that in MY body, the prolactin is enough to prevent implantation?

Or is that wrong?

I'm not pg, and FTR I'm not weaning, either.









I think it's highly possible! There is such a range among women.

I keep meeting all these women who say breastfeeding has little-to-no affect on their fertility -- but I don't use birth control and you can see in my siggy how far apart in age my children are.








I hope the cramping resolves soon!

And kudos to you for not weaning, too!


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

I conceived my second while nursing my first and did a ton of research and from what I read prolactin from breastfeeding can create a shorter luteal phase, and the LP being long is what is needed for implantation. I'm nursing a ton now and my LP is 7-8 days, so I highly doubt I'll get pregnant even with ATTC just because of my cycles.

I did take vitamin b6 to lengthen my LP with my second, I'm guessing it worked and I didn't notice a descrease in milk. If you are 14-15 DPO then you don't seem to have a problem with LP.









Just a thought but are you SURE you O'd when you think you did?
I know my body feels like it's going to O for a while sometimes before I do, like it needs some time to warm up or something.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree. Are you sure of your O date? If you are pg and 15dpo you would almost definately have at least a faint line by now... maybe you o'd just a few days late?


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

Huh--didn't know this thread was still going. Sorry!









I'm sure I O'd when I thought I did. I used an OPK strip just out of curiosity, since we aren't really trying. I'm just getting back to charting after a 3 year break (while I was pg and DD was nursing).

Strangely enough, DD has basically stopped nursing these last two weeks and I think my milk is completely gone. I had cut her down to morning and night, and lately she just hasn't been interested anymore. I'm DEFINITELY NOT pg.
But...we'll see what happens now.









Thanks, everyone, for your help.


----------

